# How lucky can you get!!



## harleyguy (Oct 24, 2010)

I went to the Jack Daniels Championships yesterday & look what I had delivered to me today.
















I can't believe I won it!! Any way, can any of you Lang owners out there tell me what I need to do to season it? Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy cow! What a score! That is really cool to win something you really like, was it a raffle or something? I can't tell you anything about seasoning it, I just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome Win !!!!

Tell us more.

I have NO idea how to use one of those, but many on here do!

Congrats,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes sir Congrats goes out to the lucky man in the blue shirt.......Oh heck I have a blue shirt on.  What a great thing to have dropped off in your yard.


----------



## carson627 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Harley,

I drove by there yesterday on the way to Monteagle.  I was kicking myself the whole way because I didn't have time to stop in.  I've never been and really want to go.  Oh well, maybe next year.

Carson


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats your gonna like that smoker. Its basically the same procedure as all the other smokers wash it out, let it dry, coat the whole inside of the cooking chamber with cooking oil or Pam and light a fire in the fire box. If you want to speed up the process after you rinse it out start a fire in the fire box and as soon as it dries but before it gets too hot apply the oil

Here's a link to Lang's recommended way

http://www.pigroast.com/care.htm


----------



## deannc (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks a great looking rig, Brad! Congratulations!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats!!  that looks like it will be a ton of fun to smoke with!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2010)

sweet...............and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom37 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats really cool.

If its a raffle for a good cause I will buy tickets, then I always wonder what I would do if I won.

I know when they called my name for 1st in beans at the last comp, I sat there dumbfounded looking around for the winner to get up and start walking to get there prize. LOL Then it hit me, I was the one that was pose to be getting up.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## meateater (Oct 24, 2010)

Now that's a sweet deal!


----------



## harleyguy (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks all.Yes, it was a drawing, $10 a ticket.I wasn't going to enter it but right before I left, I decided to get a ticket. Gonna try to season it in a while if the rain will stop long enough. I have a 3 pack of baby backs thawing that I picked up at Sams a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations on winning a great smoker!  I'm just a tad envious.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Lang club....be prepared to be awed at how well it cooks.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 25, 2010)

That's a nice little unit- looks the the Patio 48.  I love my Lang 60. I've got a couple of sheets of notes on using the Lang-if you're interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW! Awesome new toy! Congrats, and don't foget the Qview!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

What a great score. I am both happy for you and jealous. You are going to love that thing


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations...   If you have any problems seasoning it just send it to me and I will do it for you... Of course you may not get it back...


----------

